# Diff breathers



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi all.

Has anyone looked at raising the height of the various diff and transmission breather hoses to a more suitable place, like the engine bay.

I am about to hit the streams this trout season and want the added insurance of knowing that water will not suck in through the lowly placed diff breather hose.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

How deep you wanna go mate? 

I made a water crossing up to the bonnet/hood level and it was fine. I don't suggest anything deeper than that at all


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

The depth you cross is not the issue. Any depth over your diffs is. When you dunk your hot diffs into cool water, the internal oil/fluid contract and as a result, the valve lets in water. I did a pretty full-on High Country trip several years ago in my Pajero and mid way, it was suggested we check the diffs oils. Yep, water in each vehicle's. Next week, I fitted extensions. Now its the exee's turn.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm. Good point Brett. I might have to check my diff oil level too, as I can't even remember the dealer doing that during any of the previous services.


----------

